# Extreme Birdhouses



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Hi everyone , Here are a few pics of another one of my Extreme Birdhouses 
It is made from 150 yr old reclaimed barn wood and has 32 dormers , 13 roofs and over 100 apartments.

It is 9 ft wide and over 8 ft high with a fly through tunnel.
I still have a few things to do like drill the holes, finish the railings and most of all paint the roof.
My only problem is i don,t know what color to paint it and i am open to suggestions. 
I will post a finished pic when it is completely done.


----------



## mackem (May 20, 2007)

Nice one John, a nice dark green is my suggestion. :thumbsup:


----------



## Orson Carter (Mar 24, 2007)

There seems to be a marked paucity of cats, John. What happened?


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Thank you Mackem and Orson
I am having a real hard time trying to find different colors of caulking other then the usual colors.


----------



## jodiemeglio (Jan 2, 2007)

cranbrook2 said:


> Thank you Mackem and Orson
> I am having a real hard time trying to find different colors of caulking other then the usual colors.


Any place that sells vinyl windows should be able to get a variety of colors. They'll have caulk to match the windows, shutters and aluminum. I've gotten it from Al-Side before.


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Thank you jodiemeglio that is a great idea :thumbsup: 
My son lives in the city so i,ll ask him to check it out.


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Hi everyone 
Well it was a tough decision but i decided to go with a olive green color called Hosta Leaf :yes:


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh Jeeves, fetch my sunflower seeds would you...:laughing: 
That's high 6 figures in my neck of the woods!!!

Nice werk!!!:thumbsup: The green is good!!!


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Thank you Corndog :laughing:


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

You're welcome. Is that an Econoline I see and is it fer sale??? Just kiddin'...:laughing:


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Corndog said:


> You're welcome. Is that an Econoline I see and is it fer sale??? Just kiddin'...:laughing:


That is a 1978 Chevy shaggin wagon :tooth: 
It is insulated and finished in red carpet with a double bed.:icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## PK. (Nov 12, 2007)

That's very neat.

I wonder though, is it a bird condo or a cat feeder?


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

PK. said:


> That's very neat.
> 
> I wonder though, is it a bird condo or a cat feeder?


Thanks PK
I get a few people wondering that too but i would not keep building them if i thought that the cats would have a feeding frenzy with the birdies.

I have had a few of the houses up for 3 years now and i have never had cats go near them or even close to them. It is too hard for a cat to climb up over the base once they are up. :yes:


----------



## ConstructR (Oct 26, 2007)

jodiemeglio said:


> Any place that sells vinyl windows should be able to get a variety of colors. They'll have caulk to match the windows, shutters and aluminum. I've gotten it from Al-Side before.


Or a good tile store. Nice work.


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks for that idea. i still have to get the caulk :thumbsup:


----------



## stug 1664 (Nov 21, 2007)

NOW THATS A BIRD HOUSE ! ! !

Spectacular work :icon_smile: 




:icon_smile: :smile: :icon_smile:


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Thank you Stug :thumbsup:


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

awesome!


----------



## skenzie1340 (Jan 23, 2008)

What do you charge the birds for a condo assoc fee?


----------



## raskgle (Dec 10, 2007)

*poles*



cranbrook2 said:


> Thanks for that idea. i still have to get the caulk :thumbsup:


what type poles do you use to hold up the birdhouse and how many


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

raskgle said:


> what type poles do you use to hold up the birdhouse and how many


Thanks again everyone for all the great replies. Sorry for the slow reply but this winter has been tough on the old body. :thumbdown: 

I use a single post when i am mounting the houses .They range from 8" up to 24 " in diameter.


----------



## BuckeyeHughes (Feb 17, 2008)

skenzie1340 said:


> What do you charge the birds for a condo assoc fee?


Haha, that was my thought as well. Excellent work. Do you build these to sell or just for the enjoyment?


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Thank you BuckeyeHughes 
I have been building them for close to 3 years now and i love building them . I started out building them for myself and friends and then once more people saw them then they wanted one . I have built 33 of them so far and i am just starting a order now for 10 more around 2 -3 ft square . 
I still have 10 of the houses in my yard now .
I am using these houses in the first picture for a 2 day outdoor art show i am having in late April.

The second picture is a house i started yesterday this # 1 of 10 houses

My son drew up plans for a couple of the smaller houses and we have had 4 people build them so far. I want to have some more plans done by summer.


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

*Picture update*

Hi everyone here is a update on a few more of my Extreme Birdhouses that i have been working on for the past few months .


----------



## BigHUGE201 (May 14, 2008)

*Caulk*

If you need to buy caulking and need it to be a certain color why dont you buy some clear phenoseal or something and paint over it? Just a suggestion.


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks BigHUGE , I decided to use paintable caulking and it worked very well .:thumbsup:


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

I almost forgot about this house .It is made from 100 year old barn wood .It is 6 ft wide 75" high and sits 9 ft in the air .


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

Is there a community pool somewhere around there for the birds. Local nj building inspectors would make you get a permit and raise your taxes for that house. HA HA great work didn't know what to expect when I seen Extrem Birdhouse. How long did it take to build it and do you sell them?


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Hi John and thanks . This last house took 10 days to build .I have built 43 of them , sold some and gave away some of them to friends and family .
I just got a call yesterday from North America's largest bird and garden magazine ( Birds and Blooms ) and they are going to do a article on my bird houses . http://www.birdsandblooms.com/
I will find out all the details next week.


----------



## OldnBroken (Jul 29, 2008)

Can I swing by and look next time on our way to Invermere?

Nice


----------

